# A Little to Much time in the Decoys?



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.basingeo.com/rg.mpg


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Austin, where'd you find this???

He must of spent a little too much time in the dekes. I mean really, who would ever ride their bigfoots around like a horse? Why after spending a few consecutive days in the spread I've never even thought about riding my bigfoots around like a horse...never...not even once...much less doing it...that'd just be crazy... :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I like the hang time when you release to bigfoot! Nice aim also! I would rate it a 9.6! 10's are hard to come by! I want to know who you are hitting!

Mav...


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I've only done something like this once, about a week before I found this. Right Dean. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I take it Dean took one for the team on that one. :strapped: I like it......


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well you think thats crazy, sometimes a even sit there and hump the damn things. Or boot one a good 35 yards. A guy can do the dumbest stuff in the field,with no nights rest.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Well you think thats crazy, sometimes a even sit there and hump the damn things.


So that's what that little hole is for on the tail of bigfoots eh Tyler??? 

Man, YOU CRAZY!!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

NOTICE: this isn't me on this movie!!!!!!!!!! Just found it on the internet!!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

that is ridiculously hilarious


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats a regular thing out in the field. Check out one of my buddies in my photo album. Thats some funny stuff. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Definately some crazy stuff that goes on during a slow morning. We played football with our only goose of the morning one time in mowed down corn stubble. How no one died that morning is still beyond me. :rollin:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Well you think thats crazy, sometimes a even sit there and hump the damn things. .


Man Tyler i knew you were desperate for some tail but come on man thats boarderline not right :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man you missed out on Sat morning Lyle, we shot 15 mallets and 3 honky'tonks. Should have shot a limit of ducks but we didnt shoot right at shooting time, we wanted all greenies. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nothing like humping the dekes. You're not a true goose hunter till you put your cock in a Bigfoot!!!!!!! :beer: If you ever want to swap some decoys let me know.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

That's hilarious! I'm gonna get my *** in a jam laughing too loud at work. Nothing that happens here is that funny.

PJ - Do you own a full body deer decoy too?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If only the worst thing I ever put my cock in had only big feet, I would be alright.


----------

